# jobs



## babe (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi
I am looking to live in cyprus any area as love it all. I am a qualified nurse and midwife and recently qualified as a lecturer in adult education. Does anyone have any idea if jobs in the teaching area will be difficult to get or does anyone hae any contacts.

Thx


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Try some of the international schools, Pascal, American Academy or one of the schools on the bases.
If you want to carry on with your midwifery or nursing you could try some of the private hospitals. Cosmetic surgery nursing could also be an option. Or try the bases again.

Hope this helps


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

babe said:


> Hi
> I am looking to live in cyprus any area as love it all. I am a qualified nurse and midwife and recently qualified as a lecturer in adult education. Does anyone have any idea if jobs in the teaching area will be difficult to get or does anyone hae any contacts.
> 
> Thx


The main problem my daughter found when applying was that the schools did not take her seriously until she was living in Cyprus. They have so many applications from people living abroad who wished to move to Cyprus but never did that they ignored applications from addresses abroad!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

BabsM said:


> The main problem my daughter found when applying was that the schools did not take her seriously until she was living in Cyprus. They have so many applications from people living abroad who wished to move to Cyprus but never did that they ignored applications from addresses abroad!


In my experience the situation is even worse. I know of many schools that refuse to hire expats unless thay are committed to living here (i.e married to Cypriots or have been here so long that they have become part of the scene). Many principals have had bad experiences with expatsd that are here for the sun (and not to work) or who leave after only one term when they realise the low wages cannot sustain them.


----------



## Susio (Nov 4, 2009)

You will also have to apply for a certificate from the Cyprus government, this involves a lengthy process of police checks etc and can take up to six months to clear, all quite an insult really when you have already proved your "metal" by gaining the qualifications in the first place !!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Susio said:


> You will also have to apply for a certificate from the Cyprus government, this involves a lengthy process of police checks etc and can take up to six months to clear, all quite an insult really when you have already proved your "metal" by gaining the qualifications in the first place !!


Susio,

I'd be interested to learn more about the certificate you mentioned. I've worked in many schools (at secondary level and tertiary/further and higher) and have never come across such checks or certificates (other than the KYSATS check on qualifications). In fact I was mildly surprised when I first arrived to teach in Cyprus that police checks etc. are NOT carried out on teachers. Is this a new development?

Cheers


----------



## GeorgeGee (Dec 11, 2009)

*police checks*



kimonas said:


> Susio,
> 
> I'd be interested to learn more about the certificate you mentioned. I've worked in many schools (at secondary level and tertiary/further and higher) and have never come across such checks or certificates (other than the KYSATS check on qualifications). In fact I was mildly surprised when I first arrived to teach in Cyprus that police checks etc. are NOT carried out on teachers. Is this a new development?
> 
> Cheers


Certain employers here require a police check from your previous location. (doing one locally would be irrelevant as it only checks local convictions).
As regards schools - they are increasing back ground checks as there is so much going on. In the UK I have heard that even suppliers/maintenance staff that enter schools need to register on the relevant National Database that teachers already are registered on.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Susio said:


> You will also have to apply for a certificate from the Cyprus government, this involves a lengthy process of police checks etc and can take up to six months to clear, all quite an insult really when you have already proved your "metal" by gaining the qualifications in the first place !!


This must be a new thing in the last year... my daughter didn't have to apply for a certificate or clearance when she was teaching here. 

Are you teaching in a State School?


----------

